# New home - "TLC required"



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm looking at buying another home, and found one that was listed as needing "a bit of TLC".

According to the advert, this was painting, and probably a new kitchen as it was dated...

I've now got the home report and it requires the following, and the seller/estate agent consider these things as TLC... 

New windows 
New boiler (oil filled)
Cracking external render
Asbestos on both internal and external - possible damaged
Damp
50 year electrics may need replaced
Roof repairs
garage door broken and held on with expanding foam
drainage issue with rear garden

As well as the above, the home report was carried out in 2017, and the home hasn't been lived in since... and nothing from the above has been addressed...

So, what do you think out there?? is the above a normal "TLC tidy up" or would you class that as more of a renovation?

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Tlc, no.
'Handyman's dream' or 'Rustic' perhaps.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buying a house is like buying a used car......half the time they are punting them as they need a lot of work. 


It doesn't seem to make any difference on the value either. Even when it is needing fully redecorated from top to bottom, plus a new kitchen and bathroom etc, the price is the same. 

Too many houses up for sale need far too much work. I can see why people go for new builds in less desirable areas and maybe not the same build quality.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd say big renovation, windows, boiler, electrics, modernising with small amount of damp would be TLC,

big concern would be damp there if its been left a long time, maybe cause roof or cracked render, or was the render put on to try and stop the damp , asbestos and garden drainage potentially a big headache too,

problem in England is the surveyors reports can't always be trusted either, hopefully better in Scotland


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Requires "modernising" is one I love. Translated as "building plot for sale (buyer needs to demolish house first")!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Think some of those items are symptomatic of properties owned by old folk, and the tactics been empty for over a year (presumably withi the heating turned off or at best on very low. Damp could be an overflowing gutter due to lack of general property upkeep.

Having recently sold my father in laws property i can foresee the issues if left unoccupied. Builder / handyman / property improvement dream by the sounds of it, but only at the right price


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Asbestos would be the only worry. Otherwise it’s a full resto and money making opportunity by the sound of it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like my house 

Surly you've been in the house, looked and spotted all the obvious issues?

Ours was sold with a new boiler... It's was a 12kw one though 

We didn't have asbestos though.

I'd consider that a full renovation project.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

TLC if you are sarah beenie...
otherwise, with al the "oh" bits + asbestos you wont have that much time to detail the car for Quite some time unless you can do it on the drive While the builders sort the house + garage out,, ,,


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Anything is doable, I would be wary without special reports especially over drainage, roof. damp and render 

Windows, garage, heating, doors, electric are normally an easy job (with right trades people behind you)

But it could be a bargain doer upper


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess it all comes down to your budget and how deep your pockets are. 

Also if it's even been valued appropriately. 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i guess it depends if you want a "project" certainly not the type of gaff you could move into and put ya feet up.. how handy are you ?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMHO that's not TLC.

It's a bit like saying a car needs TLC which we'd take to mean a machine polish and a thorough interior going over whereas it actually needs substantial mechanical work and some welding!

The asbestos is the big issue. Many ££££'s and fully licensed/insured etc. specialist needed to remove it.

Can be a great buy for the right price if you know the right people and/or are willing to put in the hours to DIY.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Anything can be fixed with enough time, money and effort. It depends on whether it’s your “forever” home or not. If it is, it’s a great opportunity to do things the way you want. If it’s not, I’d pass. 

Locally a lot of the homes for sale are from wills/esttes ie people who have passed away. The houses haven’t been redecorated for at least 40 years (avocado green bathroom anyone?). They’re being bought, gutted and redecorated.


----------

